# ,

## ser_HAMSTER

,     .


 : 
         ?
     ?

----------


## FREAK

1)  2          
2)  1         ;   .;  ;    ;  
3)  13001
4)  14001
5) .  400

----------


## CCCP

> 1)  2


  ?



> 2)  1         ;


  "     "?

----------


## FREAK

?      3      .    1  2      .       ?

----------


## CCCP

> ?      3      .    1  2      .       ?


         ,   ,  : 1.          2.       "    "?



> 33.     
> 
> 1.              .
> 2.        :
> 1)     ,             ;
> 2)   ,        ;
> 3)     ;
> 4)         ,                 ( - ),        ;
> 5)        () ;
> ...

----------


## CCCP

> ?


     ,       ,   ,      .

----------


## FREAK

,       2  ().          :yes:

----------


## CCCP

> ,       2  ().


  ?   (  )     ?      ( )   ? 





> 1   .;  ;    ;  
> 3)  13001
> 4)  14001
> 5) .  400



  ... ,   



> 1)  2          
> 2)  1

----------


## FREAK

[QUOTE=CCCP;51065867]  ?   (  )     ?      ( )   ? 




 :Smilie:

----------


## ser_HAMSTER

!!!!


14001  13001       .

        -     ?

----------


## CCCP

> !!!!
> 
> 
> 14001  13001       .


      ,   .  




> -     ?


   ,   ,   ,         -

----------


## ser_HAMSTER

13  14 .

----------


## Airys

13001,   2.7,  3.0
 14001, 2.1, 3.2, 3.4

----------


## Visorus

,     ,         (-)  14001   ,   13001 - . ..        :Smilie:

----------


## ser_HAMSTER

!!!

----------

> 2)  1         ;   .;  ;    ;



1)        ?!
2)   ,       .
3)           ,     ?
4)       (-)

----------


## ser_HAMSTER

.........!!!!

----------


## CCCP

> 1)        ?!


 *FREAK*-



> 2)   ,       .


.  8



> 3)           ,     ?






> 4)       (-)


.  11

----------


## ser_HAMSTER

!!!

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

00



.                                                                                                                00  200 .


:             1
                                          2

:                   1
                                          2

:                 1
:                       2


 :

1.	         1.
2.	         2.
3.	         1. 
4.	         2. 
5.	    .
6.	     .

     1             .

     2             .



:

1.	  1,   00 00 000000 ,   :,  00%        00000000( ) .
2.	  2,   00 00 000000 ,   :,  00%        00000000( ) .
3.	  1,   00 00 000000 ,   :,,  00%        0000000( ) .
4.	  2,   00 00 000000 ,   :,,  00%        0000000( )  
5.	        1.
6.	        2.
7.	        1.
8.	        2.
9.	     .
10.	      .


 : 

    ______________      1

                          ______________     2


00.00.200 .
                                          ______________     1

                                          ______________     2

      "-        -", "-        -".

----------


## ser_HAMSTER

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FREAK

2


ջ

   .  		                    	                                                         ___________________2006 .


,   ,  ______________,   : , _________________________,      ջ,

:

1.          ջ,    ,   5 000 ( ) ,   50%   
    _____________________;   : _______________________________________.
2.          ջ,    ,   5 000 ( ) ,   50%   
    __________________________;   : _____________________________________.





 ջ                                       _________________                               ..

----------


## FREAK

1


ջ
 , .  				            ____ _____________ 2006 

I.	  :
1.	  ,
2.	  .

II.  :
1.	     ,    ,   5 000 ( ) , 50 %  ,   .
2.	     ,    ,   5 000 ( ) , 50 %  ,   .
3.	   :   .
4.	 ()          __________________________;   : ____________________________________________.
5.	    ,   .
6.	          ,   ,         .
   ,   ,
III.  :
1.	     ,    ,   5 000 ( ) , 50 %  ,   .
2.	     ,    ,   5 000 ( ) , 50 %  ,   .
3.	   :   .
4.	 ()          __________________________;   : ____________________________________________.
5.	    ,   .
6.	          ,   ,         .         .

     :  - .  - .  - .
 .
 :

----------


## ser_HAMSTER

2  FREAK     !!!

----------


## Tulum

> 00
> 
>  :
> 
> 1.	**         1.
> 2.	**         2.
> 3.	**         1. 
> 4.	**         2. 
> 5.	    .
> 6.	     .


!  , ,   3      2,        . 
  6   .     3      .
      ?? 6   ,  6   ??            ?
      ??
      .        . 33      .  "       ".
, , ,         ,           . (  **    ).
         ?

----------


## Tulum

,      .
, .

              10 %                         .

      .
  ?
 -    ?

----------


## DIEmond

> .        . 33      .  "       ".


  :yes:       .

----------

. .      (100%) .
  - .  .
    .
  .
     (.     23)
 -  
   (  ?)

    13001  14001

             )     .
elena.oleg@mail.ru

----------


## mi

: ,   .        .            ( .)?

----------


## Tulum

> : ,   .        .            ( .)?


   ...   
** 

  ,       ,        . ,         .            .                       N -5 (.     05.01.2004 N 1).       3   : "    ",    4      ,         .

----------


## mi

*Tulum*,      .                 ,    .       .    .

----------


## Tulum

> *Tulum*,      .                 ,    .       .    .


,   -     .    .
    !    ???
   ,    -    .    ?         .  !!    ???
  - .
    ,    -     . -          .     ,         . :yes:

----------


## a-baturina

, ,  : -2 -  50%,      -  1 - 40%  2,3  30%,   ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


*a-baturina*, .      (    ),            (1- -   10% ,   - 20% ).

----------

.   ,   - ,         ..   .     ,    ,          .          13001  14001,  400 .          .  .      .   -   -)))

----------


## Leila

**,   ?  :Smilie: 



> .   ,   - ,         ..   .


 ,     



> : -2 -  50%,      -  1 - 40%  2,3  30%,   ?

----------

,     . :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

> ,      .
> , .
> 
>               10 %                         .
> 
>       .
>   ?
>  -    ?


,  .     


     :
"             ".

----------


## DIEmond

> :
> "             ".


  :
"   .."
  ?  )))))))))

----------


## CEBEP

?  2    ,   :
7.4.	         ( )         .   ( )                  .
..                          .

----------


## Mery*

> ?


  ,     . .     .



> ..                          .


      ,      + .  -  ,     .  :Big Grin: . 
 ,        .

----------


## CEBEP

*Mery**,     ,         .                   .             ,        .    50%     50% ..    .           ?   ,             .

----------


## Mery*

> .


   ,  .  . 



> .


 .

----------


## CEBEP

,     ?

----------


## mi

> ,     ?


    ,         .  ,             .

----------


## CEBEP

> ,         .  ,             .


   ,     - ,     .           ,      ,          , ,   .       . 
       ,    .       ?

----------


## mi

*CEBEP*, -      .    ,       .

----------

:    2 , .  ..     90%     .                ,    ?

----------

> *CEBEP*, -      .    ,       .


  ,                ,      ...

----------


## Leila

> :    2 , .  ..     90%     .                ,    ?


,    ,  2- ?  ,           (.).    .

----------


## CEBEP

> ,                ,      ...


          ,     ?

----------


## marvy

..    .   ..
1) 400       .
2) 400      
3) 400       ( )
   ,          .
 !

----------

400.               .

----------


## marvy

.       46.
   400      ..
              .      400      .           ?
  .   -  ,     .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post51493413
   ,   ,    ?

----------

.      400  - 
 ,       ,    400.     .    "   :  1.1.     ---".

----------


## Tulum

> .       46.
>    400      ..
>               .      400      .           ?
>   .   -  ,     .
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post51493413
>    ,   ,    ?


 -      .
     .
 .      .      .
 : : 7733506810  : 773301001 
 .     46  .   
 :     1     . 
 044583001,  40101.810.8.0000.0010041
:    182 108 07010 01 *1000 110*               45283593000
 400                 ,       .        12 .       ,    : :    182 113 01030 01 *0000 130*

----------


## Tulum

> ..    .   ..
> 1) 400       .
> 2) 400      
> 3) 400       ( )
> ** ,          .
>  !


   .  :yes: 
   3) - "  ".
  ?    ?  ,      (  :Big Grin: )  ,   .     .      "  ". ( . 1)
,   . 2 -       ,  ,  .  ,   2 .

----------


## Lianka

.   2  : 1-, 2-. .     .             ?      .  .... - - ,    ,         .

----------


## CEBEP

?  ,  ? 
    ,    .             .

----------


## Lianka

.

----------


## InessaD

3 .   ,   .       ?

----------


## CEBEP

3 .       .    .         .

----------


## Leila

> 3 .


    ?  ?     ?

----------


## DRTC

...             ?

----------


## dr_oplet

-- 

  --   +  +  ( ) +

----------


## InessaD

,  .     ?  -  (  )    ()    ?

----------


## dr_oplet

.    .

----------

...    .      .   :
-  
-
-14001=13001  13.12.2005  760???
-.
:    ?     2  ,   .
?

----------


## Ksenichka

.     ,         ,     .            ?          . ,    ,       . ?

----------


## dr_oplet

** , 
   +   

  400 .   

 :Smilie: ?

----------


## dr_oplet

*Ksenichka*, ,         ,       .

----------


## CEBEP

!!!!
 :
   -      ..         ""       "resyrgam" ?          ,          .

----------


## dr_oplet

. ,     .

----------

.            ?

----------


## Ksenichka

> ?


  3-      .

----------

> 3-      .


     ? ,                        .   100%, ..           .        (    ,   ,  13001, 14001    ),       .           ?

----------


## Yori

,         ?     ,       .     ,        .

----------


## freshmaker

> 3-      .


.

----------

> ,         ?     ,       .     ,        .


.     http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=266324     ,   

"  ,      ,                    . ,     (, )   .?"

   ,    ,      .     ,         . 


1.      ()   .    ,     .
2.        .
3.     .
4.  
     ( )

4. 13001  14001 (   )      
5.  (    )

         .       ,     ,           .

 ?

----------


## freshmaker

13001  14001     !
 -!
      !!!

----------

> 13001  14001     !
>  -!
>       !!!


      .,     , ..      ..

----------

> .,     ,


 ?

----------


## Tulum

> .            ?


 .  .
 3     .        -   .  -   .

----------

